# Newbie with some help needed.



## Dollo (Jun 30, 2020)

Recently became grill free, meaning it was taken. I have only ever had propane grill and now want to step up to a smoker. I was doing me research and read a post from someone who felt firmly that the Pit Boss was the way to go since he could sear a steak, cook bread, a pizza, and of course smoke ribs, fish or whatever meat he felt he wanted that day.
I have only ever had a burger off a Traeger and the owner of that smoker swears by them, but they do not have a searing capability.

In need to get one by this weekend so I am asking for any and all guidance you all can provide. Pit Boss sounds like the better idea dues to the diversified options it provides over the Traeger. Any other ideas or thoughts are greatly appreicated.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 30, 2020)

I can only recommend the Camp Chef Woodwind as that is what I have. It will do all of the things you listed and do them well. I am not associated with the company just a user.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 30, 2020)

Also, welcome to SMF from Minnesota


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 30, 2020)

If you are wanting a versatile grill you have a few different options. You can go the pellet route like you were saying, the kamado route(kamado joe or green egg), or the weber kettle route. All have the ability to grill/smoke. The pit boss obviously uses pellets as the other two use charcoal and wood chunks. Can get the later two much higher in temp. All have their pros and cons but it gives you a few ideas to look into.


----------



## Magic Meat (Jun 30, 2020)

Dollo said:


> Recently became grill free, meaning it was taken. I have only ever had propane grill and now want to step up to a smoker. I was doing me research and read a post from someone who felt firmly that the Pit Boss was the way to go since he could sear a steak, cook bread, a pizza, and of course smoke ribs, fish or whatever meat he felt he wanted that day.
> I have only ever had a burger off a Traeger and the owner of that smoker swears by them, but they do not have a searing capability.
> 
> In need to get one by this weekend so I am asking for any and all guidance you all can provide. Pit Boss sounds like the better idea dues to the diversified options it provides over the Traeger. Any other ideas or thoughts are greatly appreicated.


Hi, try a combo unit like a Kingsford stockade or a Landmann Vista with side smoker.. there is a few other combo units out there but the names have flown the coop for the time being..
Most regular horizontal offset barrel  smokers don't take kindley to having a fire in the main cooker and don't have any height adjustability.. But there is a few combo ones out there that give you the option of both and I must say it is a win win.
I have a cheap landmann Vista with the side smoker and it's awesome for the $$, it will sear a steak at 600 over the fire box and slow cook a butt at 220 at the same time !


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry to hear it was taken. I only used propane(grill and smoker)for most of my life. I moved to charcoal about 7-8 years ago in the form of a Kamado (Chargriller Akorn). You can get them at any of the big box lumber places (Lowes, Menards, Home Depot) and they are significantly cheaper than an egg. It's a good way to get into charcoal grilling, smoking, pizza making all the things you mention. The only caveat is that when smoking you cant let it get too hot too quick. 

Best of luck to you and make sure you post pics at whatever route you take.


----------



## Dollo (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks for all the input. I will look into those ideas and am still open to other guidnace.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a pitboss 1000, will say i'm happy with it but not thrilled. yes it has the searing capability and I could smoke, bake ,roast like you said the only thing in my opinion I don't get the grill flavor from it, so I tried charcoal flavored pellet's to get the grill flavor and they do work to a point if you start at 180-225 degrees to get more smoke. then I turn up the heat some to finish cooking. just my thoughts.


----------



## Dollo (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you Jim, that was helpful.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm assuming by taken you mean stolen.Thieves...eff'um all.


----------



## Dollo (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes, stolen.
I think there are things I would rather do to thieves than eff them all, but I get the sentiment.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 30, 2020)

If they got the last one, they can get the next one.  Try to at least make it a bit more difficult by chaining up the new one.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 30, 2020)

What’s your budget? That always helps with making recommendations.


----------

